# Fiancé needs a compound and muscles



## Balloonknot (Jan 11, 2017)

My fiancé has been hunting 3 years using a crossbow. After this season with shooting the biggest buck in her life which would've been my personal best also, she wants to get into compound hunting. She's 5'3". 104 pounds? And has the muscles of a grasshopper. What excersies are you ladies doing or what bows are you shooting so I can get her into compound shooting.


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

She can do it. That said, the best exercise for drawing a bow is drawing a bow. I've never had one but I think there a a lot of compounds out there that have a wide range of draw weight adjustment. She can start light and work her way up to a heavier DW.
If you make it fun she'll enjoy it.


----------



## Balloonknot (Jan 11, 2017)

I have my very first bow which was a PSE Dan Fitzgerald set at 37# and she struggles to hold it back. I thought about getting the therapy rubber bands for her to pull on but they're pointless unless you do the right workout


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

37 is heavy for a woman that is a novice. The bows I'm suggesting start at 10-15 and go way up from there. Very DW adjustable. Somebody on here will tell you more than I can.


----------



## Balloonknot (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Levi Thomas (Oct 6, 2016)

Could try a Diamond Prism, you can pick one up for $300 they go from 5-55lb dw 18-30in dl


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

I got my GF a Diamond Prism (Edge is not bad choice either) last may when she decided to start shooting with me and the boys. She is not as small as your Grasshopper, but as said ^^ it is very adjustable. She shot 30 or so arrows every day, I turned it up 1/2 turn every week as well she did push up and worked out with bands pulling to simulate the draw. By end of summer she was pushing 50 #. Just ordered new Defiant 40 -50 with the extra limbs of 50 - 60. She is shooting it at 49# and hopes to be into the other limbs before the start of 3D season.


----------



## Balloonknot (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks so much. She's starting to see how easy it is with a crossbow being her kill record is 11/11 and wants more of a challenge


----------



## Levi Thomas (Oct 6, 2016)

I have been using a Prism (I am a guy though) since I didnt want to spend big money on a bow since I was just getting back into it, and I am picking up my wife a Prism Saturday in Purple. She is brand new to the sport, so maybe this will be the right choice for her starting off.


----------



## Balloonknot (Jan 11, 2017)

I guess I'll have some shopping to do after season


----------



## Sara-s (Mar 2, 2014)

There are several good starter bows on the market right now. All have a wide range of draw length & draw weight adjustability. This is very important for a new shooter, since she will need to build strength. (As others have said, the best way to build strength for archery is to draw a bow. But if the bow can not be dialed down to a relatively low draw weight, she will get frustrated & possibly hurt.) The Diamond Infinite Edge & Mission Craze are a couple that come to mind. I've noticed that shorter women seem to like the Mission Craze.


----------



## erin0012 (Dec 23, 2013)

LOVE my Bowtech Carbon Rose! I'm 5 ft 1 in, 100 lbs and have a 24 inch draw...obviously makes it a challenge to find a bow that fits me. One thing I was worried about was the overall weight of the bow, I find my forearm getting sore and shaky quickly. I LOVE my Carbon Rose because it's carbon, so obviously super light! Even with a stabilizer, it's lighter than many other bare bows I've held. I purchased the 30-40 lb and have it maxed at 40 lbs, the bow draws easy and effortless. I found it to be an odd draw cycle compared to the Parker Bow I was shooting before. I love my Bowtech because I can go right from shooting 280's in competition to the woods and not worry about having to make any major adjustments. Definitely recommend checking this bow out!


----------



## Balloonknot (Jan 11, 2017)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Check this out. These exercises should help: http://www.crystalgauvin.com/2017/01/11/5-exercises-for-archers/#more-2624


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Pay attention to the back wall, the Infinate Edge has a mush back wall, I don't know about the others


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

My wife is about the same draw lenth, height and weight as your girlfreind and has some medical issues as well that makes it hatd for her to exercise hard enough to gain serious strength, "muscles of a grasshopper" would fit her as well&#55357;&#56833;
We bought her a bear apprentice ised from a freind of mine and it has a large range of draw lenth and weight adjustment, it was set at just over 40 lbs when we got it and she could barely draw it, she is shooting it now at 32 lbs and 23" she is improving accuracy and strength every time we shoot, and she is having fun with it. I lucked into a good deal on a very lightly used one from a well known freind, but, they are around 300 for a new package if i recall 
I am still thinking about which broadhead and arrow setup for her for deer hunting


----------



## cbs0013 (Nov 28, 2016)

Pullups (NOT chinups, but real pull ups with palms facing away from the body), scap pulls, and crossover symmetry bands will all build the back muscles up to pull a heavier bow.

I started with a 40-50 lb Elite spirit, moved up to 50-60 lb limbs, and just bought a 45-60 lb Eva Shockey SS Bowtech. It feels amazing and it is faster. Currently pulling about 55 lbs. It takes time, but she can get to a heavy weight comfortably. Get good mechanics down first though, because I had to drop my weight and work on technique for a little while.


----------



## rkumetz (Jun 20, 2014)

Balloonknot said:


> And has the muscles of a grasshopper.


Pound for pound (or gram for gram in this case) grasshopper's are pretty damn muscular. Ever try to hold one and have it whack you with those back legs? :>)


----------



## aliagrace (Sep 3, 2016)

I thought about getting the therapy rubber bands for her to pull on but they're pointless unless you do the right workout


----------



## blrock (Jul 8, 2020)

The best exercise to strengthen those muscles for archery is... to shoot your bow!


----------



## Mfrancioni (Jan 7, 2020)

Bands, rows and practice practice practice! I started at like 55lb and I dropped down after realizing I can't pull that after sitting for hours in the freezing cold! This summer I'm focusing on improvements and getting my weight up is one of them. Without gyms being open its a little harder but with practice the weight being pulled back is getting a ton easier!


----------



## Wncdeerhunter (Aug 21, 2007)

pottergreg said:


> Pay attention to the back wall, the Infinate Edge has a mush back wall, I don't know about the others


Elite Ember, takes care of this. Draw stops. Lots of room to adjust draw and poundage.


----------



## Bkb06 (Aug 6, 2019)

I was in the same boat when I first started. Got my first bow June of last year. Went to the local pro shop here and got measured and they set up my new bow (I also bought from them). We ended up going with the mission craze 2. I love the bow. Super adjustable I’m 5’4”. When the guy set me up I started out pulling 25lbs. I slowly worked up to pulling more weight and would adjust it 1/4 turn at a time every week or 2. Now I’m pulling 43lb according to my bow scale. 

For any new archer the adjustability in the craze or even the diamonds are worth their weight in gold. I would recommend the mission craze to anyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashleigh (Jul 9, 2020)

resistance bands and push ups


----------



## devonboling (Sep 19, 2011)

Bergloch said:


> She can do it. That said, the best exercise for drawing a bow is drawing a bow. I've never had one but I think there a a lot of compounds out there that have a wide range of draw weight adjustment. She can start light and work her way up to a heavier DW.
> If you make it fun she'll enjoy it.


start with light poundage, and work her way up. Good form is critical. starting with too much weight is how you develop bad form and get injuries.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

You can take an old riser without limbs. Attach a resistance band to both ends somehow. Put some type of loop material around the band for the release to be attached to. The length will not matter on this. You might have to play with the position of the loop to get it to feel right for drawing. Now she can practice drawing and anchoring. No arrow to worry about. No limbs to damage. If more resistance is needed: either double the band or add a second resistance band if needed. Academy Sports did have resistance bands in different pounds of resistance. If a second band is added, put the loop around both bands. Maybe even add a pin to the riser. Now she can go through her shot cycle. She can draw, anchor and put the pin on a spot on a wall. Then fire the release. She just went through her complete shot sequence and fired a shot without releasing an arrow. Now when the release fires, the bands might slap her bow hand. If a problem, she can wear a light glove to protect her bow hand.


----------



## Mkdxmzx (Jul 14, 2020)

Very informative thread


----------



## Mkdxmzx (Jul 14, 2020)

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## bkusant (Jul 13, 2020)

Good job on getting her out there...have been trying to get my wife to shoot with me for years.


----------



## bkusant (Jul 13, 2020)

Good job on getting her out there...have been trying to get my wife to shoot with me for years.


----------



## bitesizemach (Jun 29, 2020)

I have an Edge and it's great for ramping up poundage as she gets stronger. You can also get her something like this BowTrainer which is good for building muscles in the house while doing pretty much anything.


----------



## Kenny07 (Aug 9, 2016)

My wife is about the same size. She started off at about 30 lbs and is now shooting a Mathews jewel at 47lbs


----------



## Munger23 (Jul 1, 2019)

Look at the evoke Lt. Call full throttle archery. It’s woman owned business and she awesome.


----------



## Thance94 (Sep 11, 2020)

Start light, don’t push it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

